# any ideas on how to hold a door open at various angles?



## mpooley (19 Aug 2008)

I want to make or buy a fitting to hold open a door at various angles for ventilation purposes anybody got any ideas?

I would think it would be no good at the bottom of the door as peeps would trip up on it nor at the top cos short peeps (my wife) wouldnt be able to reach it, so was thinking something about waist height.

Doors are fully glazed at that point tho which dont help.

any ideas would be appreciated

Ta

Mike


----------



## Sawdust (20 Aug 2008)

A small wedge


----------



## Lee Brubaker (20 Aug 2008)

Mike:

The quickest & easiest way to do what you want is to pop the pin at the center hinge, trot it into the shop & smack it in the center with a hammer putting a small bow in it. Re-install the pin tapping it down with the hammer.
This will cause the pin to bind in the hinge & will hold the door in any position that you set it unless of course you plan on having a hurricane go through for ventilation LOL.

Lee


----------



## dennis (20 Aug 2008)

Mike

There are door stops that fix to the door, and are operated by pressing down with your foot at the required position. There is a lever that you also depress with your foot to release. I have no idea where you can get them and would imagine that they are fairly expensive. As Sawdust suggested a wedge is the easiest and cheapest solution.

Dennis


----------



## dennis (20 Aug 2008)

Mike

I have just looked in the screwfix catalogue and they have them on page 186.

Dennis


----------



## mpooley (20 Aug 2008)

I forgot to mention that this is an outward opening french door


----------



## Tusses (20 Aug 2008)

dont know what the correct name is, 

but

metal eyes in the wall and on the door a meatal rod with a hook on the end.

open the door and hook it on to an eye

someone will know what they're called LOL


----------



## dennis (20 Aug 2008)

They are called cabin hooks Tusses.

But as you want the door held in varying positions you would need to use several different eyes, unless you can get an adjustable length one,
which I cannot remember ever seeing, but they may exist.

There used to be adjustable sliding casement stays,for windows. They would probably do the job if they still make them.


Dennis


----------



## mpooley (20 Aug 2008)

that sounds more like it - i use a chain and hook on my workshop door but that only works if its tight.

I think i will have to design and make one out of hardwood.

thanks for all suggestions tho 

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (24 Aug 2008)

Mike,

hi, this is my first post on here, so I haven't worked out how to attach pictures..........I will have to describe this instead!

A number of the better espagnolette systems for windows and doors include a rod built into a rebate in the window/ door head. This rod slides on a stay attached to the window/ door frame, and when you part-open the door/ window you can lower the handle at any time to lock the sliding stay into position on the rod.

It is a simple and very effective system for holding a window open unwhere from a few degrees to about 110 degrees, and is invisible inside and out.

Mike


----------



## mpooley (25 Aug 2008)

Mike Garnham":1zry8c5a said:


> Mike,
> 
> hi, this is my first post on here, so I haven't worked out how to attach pictures..........I will have to describe this instead!
> 
> ...



thanks MIke

thats sounds great but i wish you could post a piccy as Im having difficulty imagining it.  

do you think i could make something like it from hardwood? or would i be able to buy one?

thanks


----------



## motownmartin (25 Aug 2008)

Hi Mike, this might be what you are looking for http://www.wixroyd.com/products/pdf/N075-Door-Stays.pdf
They do cost £38 though, from Wixroyd, I'm sure you could search and find something similar and cheaper.


----------



## MikeG. (25 Aug 2008)

Mike,

certainly not possible to make in timber.....this is quite an engineered system, and would involve replacing your latch with the espagnolette mechanism.

However, in searching for one I came up with this: [/http://www.handlestore.com/restrictor-details.php?pid=24]

which looks as though it would do your job effectively. I'm not sure if that has posted as a link........you may have to copy and paste into your browser. Sorry, I'm new!!

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (25 Aug 2008)

Sorry.........on closer look that last link is to a device to hold open in pre-set positions only. This: www.sampsonwindows.co.uk/SHI21.pdf refers to the device I mean, but doesn't show it. It might be worth contact Sampsons direct.

Mike


----------



## Lee Brubaker (29 Aug 2008)

Mike:

In case no mention has been made of it, perhaps a screen door closing cylinder would do the job. These have a clip on the piston shaft of the cylinder to hold the door open & can be set so that the door is at any angle you want.The cylinder itself can also be adjusted for the speed & force when in use to close the door.

Lee


----------



## mpooley (30 Aug 2008)

Lee Brubaker":2i8fymxl said:


> Mike:
> 
> In case no mention has been made of it, perhaps a screen door closing cylinder would do the job. These have a clip on the piston shaft of the cylinder to hold the door open & can be set so that the door is at any angle you want.The cylinder itself can also be adjusted for the speed & force when in use to close the door.
> 
> Lee



thanks

I will look into this

Mike


----------

